
The last days of a white world - nawre
https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2000/sep/03/race.world
======
basicplus2
Whites are losing the majority is because they continue with the fiction of an
"economic system" that is really an unsustainable pyramid system that
essentially requires slavery and an exponetialy increasing number people to
keep it going.

It's no wonder whites are becoming a minority.

But this is good because other cultures will hopefully bring new systems to
replace the faulty one at play now.

